# 4 Month old Filly Critique



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

What a bum-high, long legged cutie!!! I love how leggy and awkward they start out hehe.  She looks a bit upright in the pasterns and short necked, but those things might grow out well enough. Someone more experienced with confo care to join in?


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Sooooo cuuuuute! I think she's got a great body. That's all I got for ya lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

2BigReds said:


> What a bum-high, long legged cutie!!! I love how leggy and awkward they start out hehe.  She looks a bit upright in the pasterns and short necked, but those things might grow out well enough. Someone more experienced with confo care to join in?


Thank you!  I totally agree with you...I think her neck could use some lengthening and her pasterns are more upright than I'd like. Maybe she'll grow out of them, we'll see!



SummerShy said:


> Sooooo cuuuuute! I think she's got a great body. That's all I got for ya lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Super nice filly in my opinion..


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Thumbs (or hooves) up from all our Paints. She's a looker for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VLBUltraHot (Oct 26, 2013)

CrossCountry said:


> Super nice filly in my opinion..





PaintHorseMares said:


> Thumbs (or hooves) up from all our Paints. She's a looker for sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you both


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks good enough but she will be a bit sickle hocked and over angulated behind as she grows up. She also may tend toward light bone. The rest? Time will tell.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

> her pasterns are more upright than I'd like. Maybe she'll grow out of them, we'll see!


I just wanted to let you know that I worried that my youngsters pasterns were too upright when he was that age. Now that he's five, I had forgotten all about it because they are much better now.

She's a cutie!


----------



## balaarena (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice 4 month old filly critique.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She is super cute! Right now she is fairly balanced looking. I like her hip, short topline and strong coupling. Neck appears well tied in and length is ok for me. I would like to see quite a bit more substance to her legs... She looks VERY delicately boned with fairly small joints and is quite tied in at the knee. I suspect she may end up a bit sickle hocked and with quite an upright shoulder at maturity too. Overall her balance gives lots of eye appeal.


----------

